# Can rats eat chocolate?



## Rattii

I've heard some people say that they can but others have said they cannot. I think they can but I might be wrong. Does anyone actually know if they can or cannot, because I would like to try and give some to my rats (in small quantities, of course.)


----------



## LightningWolf

Yes they can, rats love chocolate, and it's good for them. It's best to give dark chocolate (I give 90%). It actually helps with respiratory illnesses, it's recommended that if your rats start sneezing a lot to give a bit of dark chocolate. I like to occasionally make up Chocolate oatmeal for my boys


----------



## Eden10

My boys LOVE those little Hello Panda cookies (with chocolate inside) I give those as a 'one off' treat then I give them chocolate drops that are specially made for rodents.


----------



## pipsqueak

i give my girls dark chocolate (the little chips) every once in awhile, it can help relieve some symptoms of a URI.
Just be sure to limit these treats. Like humans, rats don't benefit from a high fat, high sugar diet.

for my bigger rats i give a whole chip, but for my little ones I give them half a chip.


----------

